# please ID my new Piranha



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

The pic ....


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

with Flash.....


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

It looks like a S. Rhom (Peruvian Highback).


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> It looks like a S. Rhom (Peruvian Highback).


 dito


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> It looks like a S. Rhom (Peruvian Highback).










Looks very simular to mine, how big is it ?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

peruvian highback by the looks of it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It looks like a small rhom...but I dont know how you guys can tell the origin or that it will have a highback when it matures.


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

mechanic_joe said:


> > It looks like a S. Rhom (Peruvian Highback).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is 3 inch....will it be red eyes...?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> It looks like a small rhom...but I dont know how you guys can tell the origin or that it will have a highback when it matures.










that is very true
it is a rhom
do u know what river it came from


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Death in # said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a small rhom...but I dont know how you guys can tell the origin or that it will have a highback when it matures.
> ...


 I bought from Japannese guy said is captive breed there ....


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

If he wasn't lying to you then it is probably "Serrasalmus rhombeus inbreedious"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

no_fear said:
 

> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...










captive bred rhoms


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted on May 5 2004, 10:13 PM
> QUOTE (no_fear @ May 5 2004, 05:37 AM)
> QUOTE (Death in #'s @ May 5 2004, 12:19 AM)
> QUOTE (grosse gurke @ May 4 2004, 06:54 PM)
> ...


Its possible. Hiroshe Azuma (Japan scientist) was breeding the more difficult species, including S. rhombeus. So I wouldn't dismiss this to much.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Death in #'s Posted on May 5 2004, 10:13 PM
> > QUOTE (no_fear @ May 5 2004, 05:37 AM)
> > QUOTE (Death in #'s @ May 5 2004, 12:19 AM)
> > QUOTE (grosse gurke @ May 4 2004, 06:54 PM)
> ...


 ive heard of them breeding rhoms
but do they do it so frequently that they sell there young


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Why not? Its done in the U.S. with P. nattereri. There is probably a local breeder that supplies a market there. Japan is not that large of an area and not every Japanese wants to own a pirana. So its a market with limits.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cool
i thought they were only bred a couple of times 
guees i was wrong
thanks frank


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Like I said, I still think it is probably "Serrasalmus rhombeus inbreedious" hehehe


----------

